# Solved: DVD Recorder Blues



## jkskinsfan (Nov 11, 2004)

I hope this is the right place for this. I bought an "ACCURIAN ADR-3223 DVD RECORDER" with 80 GB Hard Drive from Radio Shack a couple of years ago. (I believe it is made by LITE-ON, but not positive) I use it to record TV Shows on to the Hard Drive, edit out the commercials and then copy the shows on to DVD's. It has worked great until recently and I am trying to determine if I just have some bad Discs or if the Recorder is going bad. I have used mostly MAXELL 16x DVD+R Discs and have never had any trouble with them. I recently purchased a 100 Disc stack of Maxell Discs from Office Depot and had no trouble with the first 40 or 50. Now when I try to record anything, every third one or so gets to 99 percent complete and will go no farther. When this happens, none of the recorder's controls will work and the only way to continue is to unplug the power cord and plug it back in and then the Recorder will not even recognize the Disc. I tried the only two Discs that I had that were NOT from this batch and the both worked fine, but having only two, I can't tell for sure if some of the Discs from the 100 batch are bad or if the DVD Recorder is on its last legs. Before wasting money on more DVD-R's I'd like to determine where the fault lies. With the Discs or with the Recorder. Any ideas?


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Frustrating isnt it ? I have been through the same problem,and wondering if it was the discs or the recorder,I tried using a cleaning kit to clean the laser lens and that did no good.so I tried a different brand of discs and that cleared the problem ...I went from using +R discs to -R discs (because the recorder was dual format) and had no further trouble....trying different discs was the cheapest option ...the latest problem with it is that it wont recognize discs of any sort blanks or shop bought pre recorded ones ...again using the cleaner did no good, so now Ive just about given up on it,that too is about two years old ...dvd recorders seem to have a mind of their own ....


----------



## jkskinsfan (Nov 11, 2004)

Thanks for the reply, Telecom69. I'm going to try to find a small quantity (10 or less) of different brand discs on sale today and try them to see if they burn successfully. I'll let you know how they do.


----------



## jkskinsfan (Nov 11, 2004)

I found some "FUJIFILM" 16x DVD+R Discs on sale at CVS. I've used six of 'em so far with no failures. I'm not going to mark this thread "Solved" just yet. I want to burn a few more of the FUJIFILM Discs and also try burning some more of the MAXELL Discs too, to make sure that my DVD Recorder wasn't just being obstinate. You know how some of these "Electronic Marvels" can be. I'll check back later.


----------



## Cyps (Jan 3, 2006)

For what it's worth, I've been using Verbatim disks now for about 3 years and not had one coaster yet. They were originally recommended to me and I haven't regretted using them since. I have used them with a few different recorders and the disks have been compatible with all of them. Hope this info helps.


----------



## jkskinsfan (Nov 11, 2004)

Thanks for the input, Cyps. I haven't used any Verbatim DVD's, but I did buy a 50 Disc Spindle of CD-R's a while back and I had problems with more than half of them with my "Digital Research" CD Burner so I have been hesitant to try any of their DVD-R's.


----------



## jkskinsfan (Nov 11, 2004)

Tried several more FUJIFILM Discs with no problems. Also tried about a dozen more Maxell Discs and had a failure with a few of them, so I've concluded that the problem is just that some of the Maxell Discs are bad, so I'm going to mark this as SOLVED. Thanks again for all of the input.


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Pleased to hear you have got it sorted :up: dont know whether you can get them over where you are but Ive found RiDiscs to be good discs,never yet had a failure with them ...
www.ridisc.com


----------



## norml.head (Apr 30, 2008)

jkskinsfan said:


> Tried several more FUJIFILM Discs with no problems. Also tried about a dozen more Maxell Discs and had a failure with a few of them, so I've concluded that the problem is just that some of the Maxell Discs are bad, so I'm going to mark this as SOLVED. Thanks again for all of the input.


 Very interesting and curious. I have the same ADR 3223 and have not had that kind of problem with either Maxell or Office Depot DVD-Rs, but recently bought some TDKs experienced similar problems. Go figure!


----------

